# Difference Between A Draught And Lager?



## Wisey

Is a draught a bitter or lager thats just on tap? Or is it its own style?


----------



## Dave70

Once again, the wiki oracle reveals all..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draught_beer

( and the cool part is if you dont like the answer, you can log in and change it..)


----------



## thylacine

Wisey said:


> Is a draught a bitter or lager thats just on tap? Or is it its own style?




http://www.bjcp.org/2008styles/catdex.php

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draught_beer#...d_.22draught.22

http://www.beerhunter.com/styles/draught.d...r_in_a_can.html


----------



## Swinging Beef

Despite the bizzare misnomers our marketing gods would give to the beers on sale in Australia and the USA.

In a couple of lines:
Draught.. means, drawn, from a tap.
Lager.. is derived from the German word lager (larder) to store, but more specifically, now, it refers to beer made with the bottom fermenting strains of yeast. Ale = top fermenting. Lager = bottom fermenting.
(There is more to it than that, so, if you want the specifics, read the articles, above)


So, if your beer is coming from a tap, its draught, even if its lager.
And if your beer has been fermented with a lager yeast, its lager even if it comes from a tap which makes it draft lager.


----------



## Bribie G

Except for the late lamented XXXX Draught that was only available in Bottles :unsure: I do miss it, twas one of the few drinkable Lion Nathan brews and only available in QLD, a darker less carbonated smooooooth beer that was great in the winter.





I see that XXXX heavy has changed its label to a red / maroon which is almost identical in colour to the old draught label. Please don't tell me they ditched a good old brew so they could indulge in some Bronco related w&nk.


----------



## Scruffy

And you pronounce it drAft.


----------



## Pat Casey

Technically draught refers to a serving method, and lager refers to yeast selection and fermentation method. When it comes to homebrew concentrates lager typically means pale and lightly hopped with no reference to yeast or fermentation, whereas draught means amber and moderately hopped.

PatAbsolute Homebrew


----------



## Grott

Just reserecting this one out of interest and due to this ad. Is it false advertising? Would I be expecting a draught style beer from the naming on the tin or a "full-flavoured and refreshing lager....". as per description in the ad?
Cheers

If you can enlarge words under "FOR 30 CANS" it states the lager quote .


----------



## gap

> Just reserecting this one out of interest and due to this ad. Is it false advertising? Would I be expecting a draught style beer from the naming on the tin or a "full-flavoured and refreshing lager....". as per description in the ad?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


More likely expect it to be crap beer.


----------



## Bribie G

Spammer n Thongs was originally brewed by Lion at Boags along with the other Liquorland contract for Tasman Bitter.

A couple of years ago the gig went to a brewery in Vietnam.

Now I see it's back to an Australian brewery. Even the Boags version was pretty dismal. Even for a dollar a can. It used to be 4% abv, I wonder if they've turned it into a mid like so many Lion brands.

edit: it was in a green can, I wonder what the significance of the red is.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I used to get the hammer & tongs draught in green bottles at Liquorland in BNE (rarely - I live close enough to 3 dan's, it was only ever an emergency buy).

It turned out to be a quite palatable brew with a little diacetyl on the tongue and a fair carbonic bite, but some underlying flavour there too. And something resembling an adequate body (but only resembling).

It was brewed in Viet Nam.

It was about the same time the Brisbane Bitter was briefly resurrected by their megalith overlord Carlton. That was another tolerable beer.


----------



## jaypes

Lager, not to be confused with Larger...... h34r:


----------



## The Judge

Swinging Beef said:


> Lager.. is derived from the German word lager (larder) to store


 Semantics, but the German word is lagern, which means to store.
"Wir lagern das Bier im Keller." Literally means "we store the beer in the cellar".


----------



## i-a-n

As someone who spent more years than he cares to remember living in England I feel fully qualified to answer this one. 
Draught - served from the barrel or keg as opposed to a bottle. 
Lager - flavorless continental maidens water that some Frenchman farted into.


----------



## manticle

Damn those flavourless doppelbocks and baltic porters.


----------



## Batz

i-a-n said:


> Lager - flavorless continental maidens water that some Frenchman farted into.



A lot yes but, _Schwarzbier, Oktoberfest, Far Kin Lager. _Just to name a few nice ones.

Batz


----------



## i-a-n

Ok, I concede there's some decent lagers, a rare thing in UK pubs. I liked the old Wychwood brewery Hobgoblin ad...... What's the matter lager boy? Afraid you'll taste something? 

They still think Foster's is exotic in England.


----------



## Vini2ton

i-a-n said:


> Ok, I concede there's some decent lagers, a rare thing in UK pubs. I liked the old Wychwood brewery Hobgoblin ad...... What's the matter lager boy? Afraid you'll taste something?
> 
> They still think Foster's is exotic in England.


Fosters is sort of exotic to Australia as I don't think it was as popular here as overseas.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Vini2ton said:


> Fosters is sort of exotic to Australia as I don't think it was as popular here as overseas.


It has never been popular here.


----------



## Vini2ton

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It has never been popular here.


I often wonder how much Barry Humphries got payed back in the 70s for Bazza scoffing and chundering it everywhere he went.


----------



## Batz

> Fosters is sort of exotic to Australia as I don't think it was as popular here as overseas.


It is here as well, sold as Crown Lager in fancy bottle, and plenty of numb nuts believe it's special.

Batz


----------



## Vini2ton

Batz said:


> It is here as well, sold as Crown Lager in fancy bottle, and plenty of numb nuts believe it's special.
> 
> Batz


Do a side by side tasting Batz. It isn't. It's different.


----------



## Feldon

Urban legend has it that when Crown Lager first appeared on the market it was just a re-badged version of Abbots Lager aimed at the yuppie market segment. Abbots was the same beer but cheaper. When sales of Crown took off, CUB had to recast Abbots as a mid-strength beer with the original production going to bolster Crown.

Must be true - I heard it in a pub.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

NO...You guys have it all wrong. Crown Lager was taken from the top of the fermenter ( The Crown ) and Fosters was taken from the bottom.



I also heard that in a pub...


----------



## kenlock

Feldon said:


> Urban legend has it that when Crown Lager first appeared on the market it was just a re-badged version of Abbots Lager aimed at the yuppie market segment. Abbots was the same beer but cheaper. When sales of Crown took off, CUB had to recast Abbots as a mid-strength beer with the original production going to bolster Crown.
> 
> Must be true - I heard it in a pub.


I've seen the Mythbusters episode on this, and they came back with a PLAUSIBLE conclusion.


----------



## Feldon

Plausible Lager - good brand name for a craft beer.

_Want a beer? No? Not convinced? Plausible Lager is believable. Let yourself be persuaded._


----------



## Batz

Vini2ton said:


> Do a side by side tasting Batz. It isn't. It's different.


I drag that one out now and then, also a glass cleaning one.

Batz

Edit:

Here it is Sept.2004


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/3101-cleaning-your-beer-glasses/

I'm sure your onto it now Vini


----------



## spog

Walked into a pub in Kirkenes northern Norway 14 years ago with my older brother,who is about as diplomatic as a storm trooper ,and the bar was festooned with Fosters bunting etc the barman said Ah Australians do you want Fosters?,well my brother replied **** off mate that shit is canned camels piss no bastard in OZ drinks the shit that's why it's over here.
Christ I wanted the floor to open up and swallow me but the look on the barmans face was priceless I had to do some quick talking to smooth things over and a good time was had.
Got a huge grin on my face now remembering the incident.


----------



## Feldon

Vikings! They're probably in their longboats right now, heading your way to burn your crops and steal your cattle.


----------



## spog

Being 1/2 Norwegien myself I will tell em to fcuk off,ha can you imagine the navy shitting its self when the dodgy Oz bound boat on their radar is full of long haired, bearded,nutcases.....from a different country.


----------



## i-a-n

I didn't realise AC/DC were touring again.........


----------



## Hangover68

Grave dig but i'll ask anyway, the kits that as sold as draught by Coopers etc, are they a lager,ale or other style ?


----------



## philrob

Could be anything.
Draught refers to beer sold as Draught, that is out of the taps in your pub/club. Nothing to do with lager/ale/whatever.
Draught Ale is sold off the tap. If it's bottled or canned, it's not Draught, just Ale
Draught Lager is sold off the tap. If it's bottled or canned, it's not Draught, just Lager.
My guess is the can labeled as Draught by Coopers will be an Ale.


----------



## Hangover68

I know the difference i was specifically asking about the kit tins, i will treat it as an ale.


----------



## Dozer71

With the kit will depend on your yeast used, temp fermented at and if you lager it after fermentation. That is, use a lager yeast, lager fermentation (start at 10C, diacetyl rest, then cold crash and lager). Or ale yeast at 18-20C and normal fermentation. This will make it an ale or lager.


----------



## Barry

Most kits beers use an ale yeast and are fermented at 18oC plus. Some of Coopers premium line do use a lager yeast and the directions are for a lower temp fermentation. I brewed the Draught in the 1980’s and 1990’s at ale temps. Will get better results if fermented at 18oC for the first days at least. Also there are many good dry yeasts which will give better results than the generic kit yeast. Hope this helps.


----------



## MHB

At least one of the now gone brands sold a Bitter (Ale) and a Lager that were the same, one had an Ale yeast the other a Lager, different labels naturally, but the kits were the same.
Draught is a serving method, as above, not a style.
With Ale and Lager its the type of yeast and to some extent the method used to brew it. As Barry says better yeast and temperature control will make for better beer.
Mark


----------

